# Monta Ellis: I Can't Play With Stephen Curry



## USSKittyHawk

> Most everyone came to the Warriors' start of training camp on Monday to hear what forward Stephen Jackson was going to say about that trade demand he made a few weeks back. But it was Monta Ellis who might have had the most interesting -- and perhaps the most troubling -- thing to say on Day 1. Ellis was asked a relatively innocuous question about playing alongside rookie Stephen Curry, and responded emphatically that the two smallish guards weren't going to be able to play together. "Us together? No," Ellis said. "Can't. We just can't. ... Just can't." Someone then jumped in and said to Ellis: "Do you understand, they (the Warriors and coach Don Nelson) say you can?" "They say you can?" Ellis repeated. "They say you can ... but you can't. I just want to win and you're not going to win that way."


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/09/28/warriors-monta-ellis-says-he-cant-play-alongside-stephen-curry/

ooo weeeee, welcome to training camp Curry.


----------



## HKF

Ellis is seems like quite the idiot. He will be broke when his career is over.


----------



## jericho

Time to trade that boy for a bag of expiring potato chips. What a rotten professional.


----------



## Sliccat

Funny thing is, he's absolutely right.


----------



## Priest

could of said it in a better way


----------



## Dre

He's going to be in another uniform by this time next year, and if Nellie is smart and showcases him he'll be gone by the deadline.


----------



## Luke

Can't stand this guy, but he's probably right.


----------



## HB

Only preseason but Curry's doing a better job getting his teammates involved than Monta.


----------



## bonddouble07

wow, that is very disappointing for monta to say. to have a very talented guy like stephen curry on your team is a privilege and keeping the core of this team is priority for the warriors management. having captain jack and monta complaining is not a very encouraging start for the warriors. next to l.a., golden state is my next fave team and i just hope they can go back to their form when they had j-rich and baron davis.


----------



## R-Star

It's not for him to decide who he can and should be playing with. Talk to the coach when the media isn't around. What a dumb move on this guys part.


----------



## JonMatrix

Anyone who actually watched Warriors games could've told you that Monta isn't a point guard about 2 years ago. The team played horribly whenever Baron was injured and last year he didn't get any better due to his ankle. He's a slashing 2 guard. Curry seems like he could be a better, cheaper passing version of Monta by the end of his rookie contract. I think he'll be gone by next offseason.


----------

